# after dark smallies?



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

just curious...can smallies be taken (in rivers and streams) on top-water baits at night just like largemouth? was at work last night and realized i never fished for them at night, never see anyone fishing for them either.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes they can be, we use jitterbugs and buzzbaits mostly, best color seems to be black.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I slay the smallies at night on Rice lake in Canada. I use the jitterbug till I can no longer see it then usually switch to a white sluggo. I know the sluggo isn't top water but its close, I can walk the dog with it. The only reason I switch is because I can feel the hit better. Never tried in a stream for smallies though. Too many snags at night IMO.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Heres a few night time smallies


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

> Yes they can be, we use jitterbugs and buzzbaits mostly, best color seems to be black.


I agree, I always like to throw the large black jitter bug with the segmented body!!!!! Too much fun.... I have moved on to lake fishing at night with black lights but I have some great memories of fishing Beaver Creek State Park at night with Jitterbugs....


Hawk


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

cool! guess i am going to have to invest in some topwaters!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

black lights at night with topwater is awsome fishing, and if anyone wants to get a really nice cheap black like that runs off of AA battiers hit a Spencers Gift Shop in any mall, they have 12" portable Black Lights that run off of 8 AA battiers and last about 2 full nights of fishing before changing the batteries they sell them for like $10.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I use black spinnerbaits in 1/4--3/8 and 1/2oz.depending on how deep the water is. For a trailer I use a black # 11 pork frog or a 4 inch plastic craw.We do a lot of fishing on Salt Fork and Seneca at night. Strike King makes a good spinnerbait for night fishing also that is called a Mid-night Special. You can just fish them back to the boat real slow or let them sink and slow-roll them back also. Piedmont is a perfect lake to go for Smallmouths at night as there are some rod buster Small-Jaws living there. Salt Fork used to have good numbers of Smallmouths in it but in the last few years they seem harder to come by.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The hottest action I have ever had for stream smallies is on a long slow bend in a local creek starting around sunset in june/july with a black jitterbug.


----------

